# العمارة الخضراء+الخلايا الشمسية



## arrussi (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم..
وجدت بعض المواضيع التي تتكلم عن صناعة الخلايا الشمسية باستخدام أكاسيد الفلزات (مثل ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم/القصدير/الرصاص) مع بعض الصبغات العضوية ..
الآن صار من الممكن استخدام هذا النوع من الخلايا الشمسية في بناء ما يسمى بالعمارة الخضراء (أي صديقة البيئة) وتكون لتلك الخلايا فوائد بيئية وكذلك فنية :63: حيث تستخدم تلك الصبغات العضوية في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية بألوان مختلفة وبالتالي يمكن استخدام الخلايا الشمسية الملونة في تجميل المباني :7:
وهذا رابط ويكيبيدي يتحدث عن هذا الشيء من عدة نواحي :5:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/خلايا_الطاقة_الشمسية_المتكاملة_المستخدمة_في_البناء

أرجو أن ينال أول مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى إعجابكم :12:​


----------



## hhmdan (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## arrussi (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكر مرورك المشجع أخي حمدان ^^


----------

